# Uncertainty about contrast



## Robdemanc (Dec 17, 2011)

Hi. I know I have made a few posts talking about being uncertain but with a lot of my work I always question the contrast between different threads, or plot and sub plot.   Do others have this problem?   

How do you develop confidence with it.  Is it by the way you bring in the plot elements, so if done in a clever way the reader could overlook any contrast.  Also I am not sure how to assess contrast either.  

Feeling a bit lost...please help.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm not 100% sure what your exact concern is--that readers will miss some point or twist in the plot?

What it comes down to is storytelling. If a reader is into the flow of a story, interested and paying attention and anticipating what might happen next, then such subtlety may be caught or not. A little like foreshadowing. Sometimes a reader will think back to a scene or event and think,_ Oh, I get it_...or _I should have seen that coming_.


----------



## Robdemanc (Dec 17, 2011)

TWErvin2 said:


> I'm not 100% sure what your exact concern is--that readers will miss some point or twist in the plot?
> 
> What it comes down to is storytelling. If a reader is into the flow of a story, interested and paying attention and anticipating what might happen next, then such subtlety may be caught or not. A little like foreshadowing. Sometimes a reader will think back to a scene or event and think,_ Oh, I get it_...or _I should have seen that coming_.



Hi sorry its not clear.  I just started a new project and am debating about tying together the concept of scientific progress and human instinct/emotion.  What rules?  etc.  Just uncertain as to whether those two concepts would gel in a story.   So I am asking if others have wondered about their work and if the central theme works or not.


----------



## Rob (Dec 17, 2011)

Whether something works or not is usually down to the execution. You need to write it. The uncertainty you're experiencing is common and quite normal.


----------



## Robdemanc (Dec 17, 2011)

Rob said:


> Whether something works or not is usually down to the execution. You need to write it. The uncertainty you're experiencing is common and quite normal.



Cheers.  I know you are right.  I made a start and have 3 chapters now.  I think because on the one hand the plot creates an emotional effect on the characters, but on the other hand it is like science fiction fun.  Hard to put across.


----------

